# Hello to all



## dvcochran (Nov 10, 2017)

It was suggested that I introduce myself on this thread so here is the short version of a long story.

54 years old.

Born & raised in middle TN

Extensive travel in 48 US states, Canada, Mexico, & Malaysia.

Started TKD in 1984 under Grand Master Seoung Eui Shin (mastershinonline.com) on a bet with a friend.

Co-owned my original dojang in 1986 as a student/silent partner. Started teaching in my 3rd year.

Started our county school systems 1st joint fitness program using MA and self defense

Taught/trained defensive tactics for three county Emergency Services for 6 years exceeding state requirements.

3-time TN USTU (TKD USA) finalist (gold, silver)

1987 USTU regional finalist

1988 USA Nationals finalist (Pensacola, FL)

1988 USA Olympic Trials competitor (Indianapolis, IN)

Police officer for 4 years

Two Masters degrees in Electrical Engineering & Engineering Management

Owner Diversified Automation of TN

3rd generation beef cattle family farm owner

Married to a rock star wife.

One son in graduate school working internship with the NFL in scouting.

4th Dan WTF - #5902311

6th Dan Moo Duk Kwan - #3624

Still work out with my 84 year old Instructor. Word cannot describe.

In my work related travels I have worked out at over 200 MA schools of various styles.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2017)

dvcochran said:


> It was suggested that I introduce myself on this thread so here is the short version of a long story.
> 
> 54 years old.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot. Welcome to Martialtalk


----------



## Steve (Nov 10, 2017)

Welcome to mt.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------

